# Blue Skies Kitless



## IPD_Mr (Apr 23, 2012)

This is the best kitless I have done so far and the metal lathe made this one possible. It weighs in at 16 grams which is lighter than my Pelikan 800 which comes in at 29 grams. They are both about the same size in length but this one is a little slimmer. The section is black ebonite and the body is an Italian resin called blue skies. The trim is aluminum which gave me the most trouble. I wanted a center band that was at the bottom of the cap and not up and eight of an inch. I worked through it and I think I have it down pat. The cap finial presented a challenge because I didn't have a piece of aluminum rod large enough in diameter. This was done with some flat aluminum that is attached to a piece of resin which threads into the cap and holds the clip in place. Polished Bock nib and a Schmidt piston converter finish off the ink delivery system. The only sad part is this will ship out to the new owner this week.


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 23, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## 76winger (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow Mike, that is a beauty!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 23, 2012)

Gee.....you've taken to that lathe, like a pig to.....whatever:biggrin: I like the design and craftsmanship. Your attention to detail is outstanding. This is truly a pretty pen. I'm glad I stayed up late tonight. Very nice Mike!


----------



## chriselle (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh...now...That is spiffy Mike!  Love the center band. Was that done with a flat piece, too?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 23, 2012)

Very classy!


----------



## Sataro (Apr 23, 2012)

That one is a beauty!!!


----------



## maxman400 (Apr 23, 2012)

That Looks Great Mike.


----------



## BigShed (Apr 23, 2012)

I like that very much, the envelope is being pushed all the time.

Well done on a very good looking pen!:good::good:


----------



## Twissy (Apr 23, 2012)

That's gorgeous! I think it was a result that you didn't have a piece of bar for the cap finial because the way you have done it adds a touch of class IMO.


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 23, 2012)

My favorite color and my favorite metal to work with, what's not to love? That looks great Mike. Like Chuck said you've really taken to the new lathe.

Mike


----------



## rizaydog (Apr 23, 2012)

Very nice pen Mike.  That is a terrific color.


----------



## RichF (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow!  That is some fabulous work.  It is a beautiful pen.  The Aluminum accents really make the pen.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you for the compliments.  I was hoping someone would pick this apart to confirm what Linda pointed out and I agree with.  We think the cap is too short.  Another quarter inch or so would help.




dalecamino said:


> Gee.....you've taken to that lathe, like a pig to.....whatever:biggrin: I like the design and craftsmanship. Your attention to detail is outstanding. This is truly a pretty pen. I'm glad I stayed up late tonight. Very nice Mike!


 
I had to Chuck.  I got tired of being awe of your work.  Another 6 months and a couple of sessions with Mike & Mike and I should be close to you.  :tongue:



chriselle said:


> Oh...now...That is spiffy Mike! Love the center band. Was that done with a flat piece, too?


 
Chris, that is correct.  The largest aluminum rod stock that I could find around here was 1/2".  I need at least 5/8".  I guess I will have to break down and order from online.



Twissy said:


> That's gorgeous! I think it was a result that you didn't have a piece of bar for the cap finial because the way you have done it adds a touch of class IMO.


 
That was the frustrating part.  I went to two different hardware stores looking for anything that was solid aluminum that I could use.  Came home empty handed and Linda started asking questions and giving ideas.  The only bad thing is that cap finial should be about half again as tall.  I do love the effect of the resin coming through the top.


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 23, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> > The only sad part is this will ship out to the new owner this week.
> 
> 
> The really sad part is I am not the new owner it's being shipped out to!I am green with envy!


----------



## sumterdad (Apr 23, 2012)

Very nice. I like the way it turned out


----------



## apple320 (Apr 23, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> This is the best kitless I have done so far and the metal lathe made this one possible. It weighs in at 16 grams which is lighter than my Pelikan 800 which comes in at 29 grams. They are both about the same size in length but this one is a little slimmer. The section is black ebonite and the body is an Italian resin called blue skies. The trim is aluminum which gave me the most trouble. I wanted a center band that was at the bottom of the cap and not up and eight of an inch. I worked through it and I think I have it down pat. The cap finial presented a challenge because I didn't have a piece of aluminum rod large enough in diameter. This was done with some flat aluminum that is attached to a piece of resin which threads into the cap and holds the clip in place. Polished Bock nib and a Schmidt piston converter finish off the ink delivery system. The only sad part is this will ship out to the new owner this week.



Great looking pen.  

Quick question  how do you keep the alumunum shiney?

Chris


----------



## MarkD (Apr 23, 2012)

That's a great looking Pen Mike! Very Classy!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 23, 2012)

Great looking pen Mike!

Just recently someone said that _kitless_ pens need a bit of bling and I think you pulled that off perfectly!  The aluminum adds a lot to the pen!

AK


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep gotta agree with the rest of them.  I'm ready for lessons!!


----------



## drgoretex (Apr 23, 2012)

WOW - you folks with your metal lathes.  Making me jealous! :biggrin:

A beautiful pen - the trim is excellent!

Ken


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 23, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> My favorite color and my favorite metal to work with, what's not to love? That looks great Mike. Like Chuck said you've really taken to the new lathe.
> 
> Mike


 
Thanks Mike, I fully understand why you like working with the aluminum.  What was interesting is the aluminum kept getting hot causing me problems, so I resorted to brushing cutting fluid on it while I was turning.  Worked like a charm and it was always cool to the touch.  Chuck and I talked the other day and he helped me work out some issues I was having and now it is absolutely a blast to use.



Mack C. said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > > The only sad part is this will ship out to the new owner this week.
> ...


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks great Mike! Im really liking the aluminum on this.


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with the rest Mike, this pen looks great! It is one of my favorite kitless thus far. I really like how simple, yet elegant it is!

David


----------



## johncrane (Apr 23, 2012)

Excellent work Mike! the trim bands are a stand out, and they really frame the blue blank,well done Mike!


----------



## TerryDowning (Apr 23, 2012)

I also had heard one of the limitations of componentless pens, was the lack of bling.

Problem solved!!  This is a very nice balance of shiny and pretty without being overboard on the bling. 

Excellent job!!


----------



## Robert111 (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful pen, Mike. The aluminum accents really make it special.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 23, 2012)

I think your over reacting to the length of the cap. That is more of a personal opionon than a factual " caps are between x-y" in length  I like a slightly shorter cap than a slightly longer one. I also like a longer pen body.  If I were to suggest anything it would be to have the thickness of the finial the same on the top as the bottom.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks again for all the overly kind compliments.




drgoretex said:


> WOW - you folks with your metal lathes. Making me jealous! :biggrin:
> 
> A beautiful pen - the trim is excellent!
> 
> Ken


 
How in the world can you be jealous with the pens you make?  I will be happy when I advance to half your talent! 



mredburn said:


> I think your over reacting to the length of the cap. That is more of a personal opionon than a factual " caps are between x-y" in length I like a slightly shorter cap than a slightly longer one. I also like a longer pen body. If I were to suggest anything it would be to have the thickness of the finial the same on the top as the bottom.


 
Bingo - I did the body first and the aluminum on it was from 1/2" rod and I cut it off where I thought it looked good.  The flat stock I used for the cap finial that didn't allow me to get the height I wanted.  Great eye and catch Mike.


----------



## BSea (Apr 23, 2012)

I can't think of anything to say that hasn't already been said.  Great job!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 24, 2012)

I failed to ask for critiques in my initial post.  Mike R knows me well enough that I want to know what you really think and he provides that.  (thank you Mike)  If he thinks it is a POS then he will tell me, not to be mean but to put some reality in my head.  Design, concept and execution, these are really important for all of us that are doing kitless and higher end pens.  There really is no way for us to improve without conversations and discussions on what works and doesn't work, what we like and don't like.  I realize that SOYP is basically set up to say hey look at what I have done, come boost my ego. (GJNP or is it NJGP I forget) We all need that from time to time.  What would be nice if we could get a forum area called CMP or CMW.  (Critique My Pen or Critique My Work)  Those that want it could get brutally honest critiques of our work that can help us get to that next level.  Maybe one of the "in crowd" guys can talk with the MODs and discuss the pros and cons of this idea.


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 24, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Thank you for the compliments. * I was hoping someone would pick this apart* ....


I'll do it.......:biggrin:

I just saw this today so this has probably already been mentioned but I think the section needs some more shape, it's too straight.  I also agree that the cap could stand to be a bit longer and while you're at it, make the finials a little thicker.

Other than that, pretty nice considering you have a fancy schmancy lathe and a coach with a keen eye for detail.


----------



## John Den (Apr 24, 2012)

*Love the finial*

I really like the understated finial - It really works for me.
I'm already getting interested in "Kitless"
Regards
John


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Apr 24, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> I failed to ask for critiques in my initial post. Mike R knows me well enough that I want to know what you really think and he provides that. (thank you Mike) If he thinks it is a POS then he will tell me, not to be mean but to put some reality in my head. Design, concept and execution, these are really important for all of us that are doing kitless and higher end pens. There really is no way for us to improve without conversations and discussions on what works and doesn't work, what we like and don't like. I realize that SOYP is basically set up to say hey look at what I have done, come boost my ego. (GJNP or is it NJGP I forget) We all need that from time to time. What would be nice if we could get a forum area called CMP or CMW. (Critique My Pen or Critique My Work) Those that want it could get brutally honest critiques of our work that can help us get to that next level. Maybe one of the "in crowd" guys can talk with the MODs and discuss the pros and cons of this idea.


 
I agree with the Critique My Pen Form. I have had times where I thought something looked bad and I was not sure if it was just me or if others would notice it. I could use that kind of feedback.

David


----------



## Gilrock (Apr 25, 2012)

Mike I thought it looked really nice.  I would have liked to have seen a disassembled picture...I'm curious whether any of those metal parts have inside threads....if so you're way past my skill level on the metal lathe. 

I've been thinking about that clip because I first saw it at Exotics and it has been sold out ever since and then I started getting frustrated seeing everyone posting kitless pens with that clip.  I think it's one of the nicer clips I've seen of the few I've found available for purchase but now it's starting to be overused.  I really like the clips on the Jr Statesman pens...would be nice to find a source for those or something similar.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 25, 2012)

Mike,
That is a fantastic looking pen.  It came out great. Love the material.


----------

